# Ear crop gone wrong



## siennanv (Sep 12, 2018)

I am so worried about my girl. she got her ears cropped about 2 weeks ago. there was some trauma to the tips where stitches got ripped out so i am expecting the tips to look off. But to me her ears do not look like a good crop job over all. How horrible is it? Should I look for a doctor to try to repair them? Or do you guys think they may look better once i start posting them? She is almost 16 weeks old. All advice appreciated thank you!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks like they went to short. The crop itself looks fine but fmdefinately probably shorter then you were expecting. Once the pup matures the crop will be more of a battle crop instead of a show crop.


----------



## MaxsMama (Nov 15, 2017)

Curious as to how this baby girls ears turned out. Several things about this crop would worry me, you stated pup is 16 weeks old, that's about twice as old as I know of any vet cropping ears. They look so swollen and puffy, or maybe picture is deceiving but it shouldn't be that inflamed , in my personal opinion.


----------

